# Looking for the price of gas in Scotland



## SueS (Sep 2, 2012)

We're leaving for our Scottish road trip next Monday and I haven't had any success googling gas prices. Could any of you folks in Scotland give me some info on what we can expect to pay? I know it will be WAY more than here in the States! Thanks!


----------



## Berean (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't know how accurate this is, Sue.

Scotland latitude/longitude



> Current time zone offset: UTC/GMT +1 hours
> 
> The current time and date at the center of Scotland is 3:20 AM on Monday, September 3, 2012.
> 
> Estimated gas price in Scotland: *$9.87 USD per gallon*



Bring big buck$.


----------



## moral necessity (Sep 2, 2012)

Meanwhile, it's $.40/gal in Iran and $.18/gal in Venezuela...

World's cheapest gas: Top 10 countries - Venezuela- $0.18 per gallon ($0.05 per liter) - CSMonitor.com


----------



## PhilA (Sep 3, 2012)

UK petrol prices can be found here. The price at the pump will be pence per litre.

ww.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuel/

The UK has the highest petrol and diesel prices in Europe.


----------



## Edward (Sep 3, 2012)

PhilA said:


> ww.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuel/



Missing a 'w' Latest fuel price report | AA


----------



## PhilA (Sep 3, 2012)

Edward said:


> PhilA said:
> 
> 
> > ww.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuel/
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## SueS (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I knew it was going to be big bucks - it was about $8 when we were there two years ago. We're renting a (hopefully) 43mpg Vauxhall and expect to be using about 25 gallons driving 1,000 miles with an estimated cost of $250-300 so $9.87 is right in the ball park.


----------



## Phil1.21 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, what you can expect is that you'll get much better gas mileage with the smaller European cars than our big American machines. Not sure if the Vauxhall you've rented is diesel, but it may be worth it to get a diesel. More ££ at the pump, but you should get better mileage.


----------



## PhilA (Sep 3, 2012)

SueS said:


> Thanks for the info! I knew it was going to be big bucks - it was about $8 when we were there two years ago. We're renting a (hopefully) 43mpg Vauxhall and expect to be using about 25 gallons driving 1,000 miles with an estimated cost of $250-300 so $9.87 is right in the ball park.



Supermarkets in towns and cities should have the cheapest prices. I would be looking for better than 43mpg.


----------



## jambo (Sep 3, 2012)

You'd have to get used to calling it petrol or diesel. Gas is something we s cook with. Fuel is approx £1.35-£1.40 per litre (£5.56 per gallon) and the best places are Tesco's or Sainsbury's garages. In rural areas petrol would probably be that wee bit more.


----------



## Phil1.21 (Sep 3, 2012)

Let us know if you need any more info for your trip. I worked in Scotland  for three years and absolutely loved it.


----------



## SueS (Sep 4, 2012)

PhilA said:


> SueS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info! I knew it was going to be big bucks - it was about $8 when we were there two years ago. We're renting a (hopefully) 43mpg Vauxhall and expect to be using about 25 gallons driving 1,000 miles with an estimated cost of $250-300 so $9.87 is right in the ball park.
> ...



Better mileage would be nice but that would entail a much smaller car and the rental companies specify how much luggage each class of car can take. The car we're getting runs on petrol rather than diesel but it has a standard transmission which helps with fuel economy. I've been mentally practicing shifting with my left hand for weeks - LOL!


----------



## Moireach (Sep 4, 2012)

SueS said:


> PhilA said:
> 
> 
> > SueS said:
> ...



Hi Sue. I paid 137p per litre yesterday in Glasgow at Sainsburies. Other providers in Glasgow can be about 3p more expensive. Meanwhile up in the Isle of Lewis just a few days before I paid about 147p per litre. So it depends whether you'll be in a city or a rural location.

I'm clueless with your $ per gallon talk, I can only understand pennies per litre  And I'm amazed at how cheap your fuel is over there. Not that it matters though because you all negate your advantage by driving monster trucks!  I drive a 1 litre engine car that does me 61-64 miles per gallon  

p.s according to the internet a UK gallon is 4.5 litres and a US is 3.7, so that figure is better than it may look^


----------



## JennyG (Sep 4, 2012)

when I fill up my car I just grit my teeth and avert my eyes from the whirring figures on the meter, so I can't even tell you how much it costs locally. There aren't any rural pumps to speak of hereabouts, since they've all gone bust. 
But if you get a Morrisons "Miles" card and thereafter always fill up at a Morrisons supermarket, every now and then they'll give you a voucher for £5 off groceries


----------



## SueS (Sep 5, 2012)

Moireach said:


> SueS said:
> 
> 
> > PhilA said:
> ...



David - you might be clueless about our $ per gallon but I'm equally so about pence - would 137p translate into 1 pound 37?

About our "monster trucks" - you are SO right - you should see some of the things people drive around here - I'm amazed they can afford to do so! As for us, where we live we need 4x4's and so we have a Ford 150 truck that only gets 14.5 miles/gallon and sits in the driveway 95% of the time, and a Ford Escape that gets 23 miles/gallon which is our main means of transport. We're toying with the idea of a Mini Cooper because of their superior mileage (and superior cuteness!!) if we can find one that is a 4x4.


----------



## Somerset (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes 137p is the same as £1 and 37pence. How you say it doesn't really matter - we are an easy going lot, especially when taking your money.

As an aside - I think "pence" sounds better than "pee". Pence is always acceptable, pee can sound common and uneducated.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 5, 2012)

Remember UK gallons are larger! (but we sell in litres)


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 9, 2012)

> Remember UK gallons are larger! (but we sell in litres)



Another sell out to "Europe" , which must be reversed


----------



## PhilA (Sep 10, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> > Remember UK gallons are larger! (but we sell in litres)
> 
> 
> 
> Another sell out to "Europe" , which must be reversed



Have a word with Alex. I am sure he will do as you ask for your vote.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 10, 2012)

PhilA said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > > Remember UK gallons are larger! (but we sell in litres)
> ...



He's gone all quiet on the SNP's "Scotland in Europe" policy : )


----------

